# ***OFFICIAL*** Edson Barboza vs. Terry Etim Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*









Please direct all threads/posts regarding this fight into this official thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.​*


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Etim all day. Better striker, better grappler.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I quite like Etim in this one too.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I think Terry is the best striker in the division personally.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Edson should take this, will be an absolute war though. Both dudes are incredibly exciting.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Really really cant decide on this one.. At a push i think i would have to go with Etim.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

This is going to be one helluva fight. Etim is just better all around IMO and should win via sub.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Think this is the first fight of the MC, i'm taking Barboza via submission.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

WAR ETIM! Got some credits on him. Think Barboza stands a better chance of taking this though...


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Etim!!!!!! Go on, lad!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

War Etim!!


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Barboza TKO Rd1. I think he should fight the winner or Miller/Guillard


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Etim will now hopefully hand him his second loss/first official loss. Pearson gave him the first


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I'm going with Etim to upset the home crowd. :thumbsup:​


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Im hearing Barboza is very improved from the insiders.

And Etim was never that good. Edson by UD.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Barboza's kicks are wicked and that sweep was a thing of beauty.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

"Etim won that round!" - The English MMAF posters.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Pretty disappointed with Etim through 2. Too passive, he's just letting his leg ruined


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Barboza up 2-0.

On a side note, if Brady throws his 7th TD before the end of the 3rd quarter, I will shit.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I'd call it Barboza so far but Etim does have the 2 TDs- ineffective as they were- I wonder how the judges would score them with the fantastic leg kicks for Edson.​


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Etim not in Edson's class.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I think a sub is Etim's only chance here now. Gunna have to be damn quick with it though, impressed with Barboza, looks much improved


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Holy Shit

Stiff As A ******* Board!!!!!!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Holy shit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Walker said:


> I'd call it Barboza so far but Etim does have the 2 TDs- ineffective as they were- I wonder how the judges would score them with the fantastic leg kicks for Edson.​


That's my beef with MMA judging, i'd personally give Barboza as much credit for getting up fast and easily, as I would the takedowns.

Wow what a ******* knockout, daaaaaammmmmnnn.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

******* brutal wheel kick.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I was honestly thinking Edson was just doing enough to win and then BAAAAMMM!!! THat was awesome. :thumb02:​


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Woah!


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Very, very nice!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

WOW KO of the night right there


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Holy actual shit...


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Holy Shit!!!


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

Well there goes KOTN


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

That was beautiful. Easily KOTN.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

HOLY SHIT!!!! raise01:


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

awesome ko


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Etim won't be getting up anytime soon.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow isn't that a TKD kick? First the Karate front kick, now a TKD wheel kick, what's up with all these random kicks lol. That KO looked beautiful.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

KOTN going to Barboza. Seems like I ain't gonna earn any credits tonight...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I almost fell out of my ******* chair. Knockout of the year right there, on January 14th.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Holy crap! That was unreal!


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Dat kick.

Brazilians owning with the feet much? Wonder what Aldo will win with.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Pretty terrifying KO. Man us brits dont do well with ridiculous KO faces...


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> Man us brits dont do well with ridiculous KO faces...


Shit.

.gif hell


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

:happy03:

Chuck Barboza in with a contender next he looks legit.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

Well **** me side ways.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Good God Almighty!


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Jesus......Statue of libertyEtim. Give em Miller/Guillard or Diaz


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Posted in the wrong thread at first but that was crazy! wow.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Somebody please gif that


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

That was like a movie KO but even better- that was just incredible.​


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

AJClark said:


> Shit.
> 
> .gif hell


Nah, none of us can understand what the **** Etim says so it isn't possible there is enough disdain for him to inspire a torrent of mockery.

Barboza would kill Nate and Melvin.


----------



## JustLo (Oct 7, 2009)

Someone tell Etim that trying to do planking is not good in the middle of a fight.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

That was Taekwondo 101 brought to life. You practice that on pads all day, and its probably once in a lifetime you'll land it that clean. Simply amazing.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

osmium said:


> Nah, none of us can understand what the **** Etim says so it isn't possible there is enough disdain for him to inspire a torrent of mockery.
> 
> Barboza would kill Nate and Melvin.


No one 'kills' Nate Diaz.

Though it'd be a hell of a fight... book it, Dana.


----------



## Larocka3 (Jun 1, 2008)

Walker said:


> That was like a movie KO but even better- that was just incredible.​


Second that. 

Wheel kick so reminded me of the movie Bloodsport when Jean-Claude masterfully throws them in the last fight.

Kick will stand as one of the best EVER!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ddog0587 said:


> Jesus......Statue of libertyEtim. Give em Miller/Guillard or Diaz


Oh wow.....spurt fightin' Edson vs straight line Nate Diaz.

What...a.....matchup.

I'd favour Nate of course, unless he eats a kick like that.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Yikes. Be prepared to see that kick in the highlights permanently.


----------



## EagleClaw29 (Oct 24, 2010)

YIKES....for a moment there....the way Etim looked the split second after that landed....I thought he could be dead.

When they finally did show that he was conscious again....it sorta looked like one of his eyes was in a different place....


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

...Holy...shit.

Thought Etim would take this but wow...What a way to get proved wrong. What a way to get KO'd...

Won't be underestimating Barboza again in a hurry.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

So pissed I missed this. Managed to find a video though!







shit is ridonkulous.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Oh wow.....spurt fightin' Edson vs straight line Nate Diaz.
> 
> What...a.....matchup.
> 
> I'd favour Nate of course, unless he eats a kick like that.


My theory after the Cerrone/Diaz fight is that its gonna take someone with great leg kicks to outstrike Nate. He doesnt check them and doesnt seem to take them very well either. I think Barboza could stop him if he was able to find his range with those wicked fast and powerful leg kicks of his. Probably hard to do against Diaz though.


----------



## djripz (Feb 3, 2008)

That was a street fighter KO.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Pretty sure that that's probably my new favorite knockout of all time, close with Cain KO'ing Big Nog.

Edson looks promising, I think he can crack the top ten for sure. The fight with Nate sounds interesting, hopefully Dana puts it on.

Too bad for Etim though. I still think he's got a good future in the UFC. He has great striking and jiu-jitsu, but he just needs to pull it all together.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Ari said:


> Pretty sure that that's probably my new favorite knockout of all time, close with Cain KO'ing Big Nog.
> 
> Edson looks promising, I think he can crack the top ten for sure. The fight with Nate sounds interesting, hopefully Dana puts it on.
> 
> Too bad for Etim though. I still think he's got a good future in the UFC. He has great striking and jiu-jitsu, but he just needs to pull it all together.


I just watched that again and I think it would have been a hard fight to call if it had gone to decision. The video I found was a little grainy though.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

It was close up until the KO, but Barboza was clearly ahead going into the 3rd. The leg kicks made the difference. Etim didn't like them at all and he lost a bit of movement after the first one he didn't check lands.

I love Etim, but that KO is hard not to go a bit crazy over. I just shouted 'HOLY ****' and sat there in awe.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I honestly think this is the best knockout in UFC history. It's an amazing time for MMA, excellent prospects coming up from everywhere. Edson, Weidman, Rory McDonald and Renan Barao are future title holders and not to mention the rise of fighters like Gustafsson and Michael McDonald. A lot of bad mothereffers are going to really start to make waves in MMA in the next 18 months.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Poor Terry


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

That kick came out of nowhere! Etim fell like a tree.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Too bad for Terry but he will be back he is a good fighter but that KO was amazing!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I do feel bad for Etim. I don't think he'll ever be in the top 5 or anything, but honestly tell me anyone (besides maybe Penn) who could have taken that and not get knocked the hell out. 

That makes me wonder how BJ and his granite chin would have taken that kick... i'd have to guess it would have dropped him but not KO'd him.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Jesus titty fcking christ


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

rygu said:


> I do feel bad for Etim. I don't think he'll ever be in the top 5 or anything, but honestly tell me anyone (besides maybe Penn) who could have taken that and not get knocked the hell out.
> 
> That makes me wonder how BJ and his granite chin would have taken that kick... i'd have to guess it would have dropped him but not KO'd him.


BJ doesn't get dropped he would just wobble around for the remainder of the fight.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

lol, I see it being photoshoped even tho he's a likeable guy.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Etim getting hate cos he's Nigerian!!

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

BJ would've gotten knocked the **** out.

Just because a dude can take a bunch of punches to the head well doesn't mean he's going to take a spinning wheel kick clean to the jaw. Much to the same effect that Mark Hunt couldn't take a monster left, right combination right on the button and one that he NEVER SAW...from one of the hardest p4p hitters in combat sports despite always being able to roll off big punches......much like Fujita seemed like his cranium was made of titanium until Alistair Overeem LITERALLY nearly killed him and put him into a coma with a knee to the brain. Much like Chris Leben went down in a hurry to a Silva knee to the jaw.

BJ isn't superman, hell, he was hurt badly and out of it from Nick Diaz, who is certainly not a big power puncher.


The one thing that I like about MMA is that the nature of it completely debunks the dubious myth of some people being "impossible to KO". Particularly when people are hitting you with their shins, heels and knees.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Holy! Knock out of the year candidate and its only the start of 2012?


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> lol, I see it being photoshoped even tho he's a likeable guy.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ah man...Etim don't deserve it. Bisping although I find him entertaining got it coming for sure.

Etim although losing on the cards, had a fairly competitive fight. That was just a nasty kick and is hard to see coming. It just whips around and bam. His brain got short circuited.

I've got utmost respect for Brits cuz they are natural born fighters. But man, they're the recipients of the craziest knock outs in MMA history.

5.) Mostapha al-Turk almost death by Gorilla poundage. 
4.) Hardy death by a Natural Born Killer left hook.
3.) Bisping death by H-bomb x 2. 
2.) Fryklund death by reverse elbow.
1.) Etim death by spinning heel kick.

*Ricky Hatton retirement by way of "The Pacman."


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Leed said:


>


Holy shit the second one had me rolling!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Cerroney! said:


>


Early stoppage...:thumbsdown:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Definitely knockout of the year so far. This one had me legitimately WTFing at my montior.


----------

